# Mouse Droppings



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Does this appear normal ?

It's very very slightly runny but literally only slightly.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

No, that's not normal. If it's been like that for a while there could be a problem, but if it's just recent it could be something in the diet, such as lettuce, that makes them poop like that. Have you fed the mouse anything different recently?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

No just the normal diet of [email protected] mice muesli, however I'm not sure what the previous owner fed them on as I only got her a week or so ago and I've not noticed her droppings being like that before.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Any suggestions ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Could it possibly just be the stress and change of diet that comes with moving to a new home?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would like to think so and hope it's nothing more serious.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can anyone else suggest the cause of this or maybe put my mind actress that this is possibly a result of stress ?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I have often seen this in stressed/nervous mice when handled - like with feeder mice or new mice that are not really used to being handled. The said mice usually had normal droppings before and after the stressful moment. But if it's something that continues, I would probably see a vet.
We have a product here, and it annoys me that I can't remember what it's called, but it's used for all kinds of animals if their stomach/digestion is out of balance. For diarrhea, for example. You can probably get that somewhere.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you think I should handle her a little more to try and get her used to it and to hopefully be a little less stressed about it ?


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

How often do you handle her now, and how long have you had her?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

About a week now, left her to settle for 48 hours then handled her twice daily for small amounts of time.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Then she's just still nervous, IMO. Keep handling her - try to do it at peak times of activity (e.g. first thing in the morning, late evening), rather than waking her up for now. Offer treats on your hand to encourage her to see the hand as a good thing.

Some mice just take longer than others to get used to their new situation, too.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it sometimes just depends on the mouse, I have a couple at the moment who don't seem stressed and regularily produce soft, smelly droppings but some animals can just be more highly strung than others.

I have found that feeding Arrowroot biscuits ( I just crumble a little on top of their food daily) does the job nicely.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, if those droppings only appear when you handle/shortly after, then I'd say it's stress, and keep handling her so she gets used to you.
If the droppings look the same all the time, then it's likely something else.


----------

